# Nurgly Project of Doom



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Alright, I figure this might actually give me a reason to work with more of a purpose then I have been lately. (It took me almost 3 weeks to paint 5 Chosen....:headbutt

So, to spur me into working, I have decided to keep a project log of my current project... which is building a meaner, greener, and more disease infested army then my previous one.

I'll also post a few pictures of my old army so you can decide if I have chosen correctly or not...

I have a squad of plague marines completed, and another one that is about ready for a base coat. I also have a Daemon Prince that is in progress of a heavy dose of green stuffing, and if I play my cards right... will have a jump pack made from a valkerie very soon (keep your fingers crossed:biggrin

Anyways, I can't get photo bucket to work for me at the moment, so I will try to get them posted as soon as I get home.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

okay awesome looking forward to looking at those pics , and hears an idea you can use is horns and goo hardened or gooey your choice


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Gooey, but not so much that its overstated... I hope. I have been trying to add enough to make them convincingly nurgly without making them look like a heeping blob of green stuff. I do add some horns every now and then... but I don't really see nurgle as a horn covered army overall.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

ok, so here they are. (I apologize for the poor picture taking... I need to find a better light source)

The Chosen squad (Decided to make it a 7 man squad for fluffiness, so 2 are yet to be finished)








































And the 2 unfinished Chosen members








My Completed Plague Marine Squad
Champ








Plasma Gunner #1








Plasma Gunner #2








Grunt #1








Grunt #2








Grunt #3








Ok, I must have forgotten to load the rest of this squad onto photobucket... so the rest are going to have to make a guest appearance on a later post.

Now, The incomplete squad of plague marines

Champ








Mr. Bayonet








Plasma Gunner #1








Plasma Gunner #2








Grunt #1








Grunt #2








Grunt #3









And Lastly... my Daemon Prince in progress (Still very early stage of production)









Anyways, that is what I have completed for the most part since I started re-building my army so far. I forgot the pictures of the army being replaced... I will post those asap. I also have a raptor champ that I have been tinkering with on my spare time (between layers of green stuff) so I will post some pictures of him as well. I have a rhino and a predator that I have yet to open (not a fan of building vehicles... but I got some ideas for these) 
As Always, C&C always welcome.

Eske


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i dont think using the rocky out crop from the termi lord would be a gd idea with the metal daemon prince, it seems like it would fall of at any time and wouldnt be very stable, if you could get your hands on a bigger base and some slate you could create a similar out cropping that will be appropriately sized and far more stable, 

as for the daemon prince itself, i like how the hand is pointing it hads character, i assume you will be bulking out the daemon prince more to give a more chunky bloated feeling associated with nurgle, but so far is looking promising looking forward to seeing more :grin:


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, the green stuff on there is really just to fill gaps. I did put a little of the nurgly goo in there, just in case it stayed. At the moment I was just getting him positioned properly and assembled for the layers of green stuff about to happen to him. I havent got it done yet, but i have 2 very large pins that are going to hold him in place. He should be pretty stable. (I'm also a little short on resources... I'm in Iraq)


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

ah i see, never had chance to go to iraq, anyway, since your short on resources and i youve go enough greenstuff you could bulk up the outcropping add abit more stability and itll increase the size so it wont seem to small, and if your having trouble with balance try gluing a coin or some sort of weight to the bottom of the base to stop it toppling over, had to do that with mine, cause i i positioned the daemon prince with 1 foot crushing a marine which tilted the daemon prince bk combine that with the wings i used caused it fall bk words so i counter weighted it with a 2 pence piece


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I think you need to use a different base for the dp too, or change or add something. Not that there is anything wrong with the base or the model, but his pose combined with that outcrop looks like he is surfing. Classic surfer pose. Damn fine work though. I look forward to more.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

I just noticed the surfer pose... Anyways, I will see what I can do about that. Maybe increasing the size of the outcropping would help. I think the pointy-ness and the fact that it is very board like shaped gives it that impression.
On a side note, I gave the demon prince a little bit of green stuff in the chest to beef him up a little bit tonight. Nothing fancy yet, just a thickening of his armour for 2 reasons... I don't like all the stuff on his armour... and he is supposed to be bloated. I also gave him the start of a gas mask designed around an Army aviation crew members mask (it will have a hose and 2 cannisters on it). Right now I just have the cannisters up. I don't really have as much time tonight as I would like, but hopefully I will be able to post some pictures of it up tomorrow.

Thank you for the ideas,
Eske


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

All looking very icky.

I am particularly interested in seeing how the scythe turns out.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

*WooHoo!*

OK, good news. I am about to begin a 24 hour modeling spree (only day off for a while). So, I should be able to finish that plague marine squad I have been working on, and get pretty far on my Daemon Prince. I am adding a layer of gs over most of the model since I have never really liked what the standard Daemon Prince looked like. It is going to take a while, but I plan on building a custom armour over him, then adding little nurgly details like pustules, open sores, and maybe even some maggots if I can manage to make something that small... I have finished the scythe. I will post pictures as soon as the camera gets back to the room.

On a side note... I have picked a name for my Daemon Prince (I'm not sure if its kosher to name a model before he is finished or not, but why not?) His name is "Bacillus". I thought it was a fitting name. :biggrin:


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, so after a long delay, here is what I have so far.

Bacillus:








His Scythe:








I'm not done at all with him. I am not sure about the has mask... it is just a test fit at the moment, to see how it looks on him. Let me know what you think. I have decided to scrap the base all together. I'm not entirely sure what I am going to do at the moment. I would like to keep the desert theme seeing as how his name means Anthrax and this entire army will be constructed and painted here. I am ordering the turbines tomorrow, so hopefully they will be here by next week.
Anyways, on to the Plague Marines:
Champ:








Plasma Gunner 1:








Plasma Gunner 2:








Grunt 1:








Grunt 2:








Grunt 3:








Grunt 4:









These guys have since been base coated. I am going to try something different on the guts and skin this time around... and if all goes well, I will be going back over my other plague marines and chosen to fix them as well.

Anyways, as always C&C always welcome.:biggrin:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

eskeoto said:


> Bacillus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The teeth look slightly out of place; as if he is eating a gas mask. I suggest making that area smooth instead so it looks morel like a respirator.




eskeoto said:


> Anyways, on to the Plague Marines:
> Champ:


Very gribbly looking blade.

It is hard for me to judge the others as the tonal contrast between the sand and the plastic is very high so all I can see is sand.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, I started painting my guy... and while looking at one of my other models as a general guidline I decided that my green ichy stuff... wasnt really that ichy... mostly just green. So I am working on that. I looked at a few tutorials and kind of mixed and matched some ideas. This is what I came up with.










I like it. I'm going to keep going with this one and see what a completed one looks like.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking Sick.Really sick. Nice work


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

And now for the necro of my project thread!! Sorry it has been so long, but life sucked.
Anyways, started back up on my daemon prince, or his jump pack. Here is the rough draft of it.

























Again... This is still a rough draft. It may change quite a bit between now and installation phase. Obviously it has to be nurgled up and have gaps filled.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

very interested in how the sand turns out on your models. keep up the good work!


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

I'll try to get some pictures up of my finished models that have sand on them. Unfortunately customs wouldn't let me bring back my paints from Iraq so I am just converting for now.

Upon test fitting the jump pack on my daemon prince... It may be a touch too large.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

For the daemon prince respirator, you could smooth over the teeth, and then replace the eyes with two exhast from CSM backpacks, for particularly scary goggles.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

I still have a lot to do to him. I have fixed the respirator somewhat. I'll get pictures shortly. That is a good idea for goggles.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's some updates on my daemon prince. I was going to include a pose with the jump pack on, but I am currently cutting and shortening it.... Hopefully without losing the look I was going for. Also working the pack exhaust goggles.

































Sorry for the poor quality photos. My wife broke my good camera so I'm using my iPhone.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice plog with lots going on.I always love seeing what people do with Nurgle.


I will particularly interested to see how _Bacillus_ turns out. The Gauntlet with pustules is very nice.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is one of my painted guys with the sand on the shoulder pad and back pack for those of you interested in how it turned out.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

Brother I am really digging this models -- very nice work. Keep it up. I especially liked the one on the first page who's head seems to come out the back of his helm and snake around the top -- very creative.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you. I have a lot more in store here. I have a couple boxes of assault marines that are going to be made up into my swarms of flies to go along with Bacillus. Along with that I have a few rhinos and a lot more plague marines and a few obliterators I'm going to build out of my scrap bin


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Just a mock up with the jet pack and to get a little feedback on the mask and overall stance. I like how the gas mask is turning out. Needs some touch up but it is looking very fly-like.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The gas mask looks really good.

I am not sure if the jump pack is too big or not; as it will stand out less once painted I think it might be small enough.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Ah I see you took up my suggestion ^.^ The gas mask seems very good, and I like the jetpack. It will look great when its all rusty and corroded.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I think that jumppack looks pretty spot on. It really shouldn't be smaller to lift that big monstrosity. 

I wouldn't touch it anymore, except maybe some corrosion, fungus and other such nurgle blessings.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Agree with Elmir. Leave the model itself alone, but get some rust/mold/rot on the Turbines and maybe add entrails to the exit shafts? Like a tattered cloak of skin?


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the support. The jump pack will get some love from nurgle today. In between layers of green stuff papa nurgle will be tainting these:


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Alright. I was looking through my old minis and found some that I will probably redo with my newer style green stuff skills and paint scheme. So without further ranting, here is my chaos lord with daemon weapon and my two favorite raptor champs (all due to their stance)
































And then I have the rest of my raptors I am working on. Here is my newest raptor champ, his squad, and the jump packs I will be using. I know they haven't been green stuffed yet, I'm just looking for C&C on their stances. Do they look active, and in a natural movement phase? I know it is a bulk picture. If you have a request for a closer look at a particular one, just ask and I will snap a few.

































Any and all C&C is always welcome. I know my skills are not the best and I could use any pointers you "green stuff gurus" have to offer.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The poses seem active to me.

I like the cabling on the champion. However his arms appear a touch wide; I feel it would work better without the disks between the torso and shoulder.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

The disks won't look as weird after I apply green stuff. It is really there to give me more space. I have done it to all my minis so far. The cable are a bit much. I may try to bundle the side with 5 cables to make it look a little better.


----------

